# Genie 0x0A05, Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for all Genie DVRs.

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/218210-genie-0x0a02/

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver._

_Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted._

_Thanks!_


----------



## williammck (Jul 2, 2010)

HR34 - update installed around 3am on Tuesday, July 21.

Very strange issue with this version - all recordings seem to have been wiped. 99% free, nothing appearing at all in the Playlist. Just noticed it this afternoon.
One of the things the CS rep had me do was hide the Recently Watched folder, but that didn't help. RBR didn't help either.
DIRECTV's "escalated it to Engineering" and had me do a SENDREPORTALL. (I have the report ID if anyone here is able to do something with it)

If you have managed to not update yet, maybe hold off on it? Supposedly a couple other incidents of this have been reported, but who knows if that's true.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Darn HR34's need to be put to death...like replaced with every HR44 there is.


----------



## williammck (Jul 2, 2010)

adamson said:


> Darn HR34's need to be put to death...like replaced with every HR44 there is.


Oh trust me, I'm trying to get one to replace my HR34 ASAP. At least losing recordings on the swap isn't a concern anymore! <_<


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

williammck said:


> HR34 - update installed around 3am on Tuesday, July 21.
> 
> Very strange issue with this version - all recordings seem to have been wiped. 99% free, nothing appearing at all in the Playlist. Just noticed it this afternoon.
> One of the things the CS rep had me do was hide the Recently Watched folder, but that didn't help. RBR didn't help either.
> ...


Suspect the recordings will be back..


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> Suspect the recordings will be back..


And how is that? If they are not there now they are gone.


----------



## williammck (Jul 2, 2010)

adamson said:


> And how is that? If they are not there now they are gone.


Exactly. At least DIRECTV knows about the issue, I guess.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Got it last week or so.

The channel changing is now quicker then the graphic response on my HR34-700.

Turning some channel changing events into a game of chance.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

More under the hood "fixes"...


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

I received this upgrade yesterday. Didn't seem to mess up anything with my HR44. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Vinny* (May 18, 2008)

HR 34-700 got update on Tue 7/21. All on demand currently not available. No my directv or Genie Recommends.

Sent from my KFTT using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Vinny* said:


> HR 34-700 got update on Tue 7/21. All on demand currently not available. No my directv or Genie Recommends.
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using DBSTalk mobile app


Try resetting the receiver. This seems to happen quite often after a software update.


----------



## Vinny* (May 18, 2008)

I did a reset about ,5 hours ago, didn't work.

Sent from my KFTT using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Vinny* said:


> I did a reset about ,5 hours ago, didn't work.
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using DBSTalk mobile app


It might not work, but, it usually takes 48 hours after a reset.


----------



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

Is this a new feature to this update? When an On demand title finishes playing when using the watch now feature and not using record it will give a count down to play another similar on demand title confirmation and if you don't hit anything it will just start loading the next one automatically. I never noticed this with the previous update. It's kind of like watching a Youtube playlist.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mkdtv21 said:


> Is this a new feature to this update? When an On demand title finishes playing when using the watch now feature and not using record it will give a count down to play another similar on demand title confirmation and if you don't hit anything it will just start loading the next one automatically. I never noticed this with the previous update. It's kind of like watching a Youtube playlist.


that feature has been there foe quite awhile now. There is even a thread here for this that dookie this feature.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LVKeith (Nov 13, 2007)

*Problems with DVR recordings HR44-500 (short recordings)*

Got this update on 7/17. Since then, have had several problems with short recordings, which I have never had prior to update (Genie was installed in March). Latest problem was on recording of boxing on NBCSN Saturday (7/25) night from 6p-9p PST. I had set this up to record with additional 30 min - total of 3 hr 30 min total. Watched today and progress bar showed 3:30 total recording but when I got to 2:30 (last fight was still in progress) recording stopped and asked if I wanted to delete. I chose not to delete. Went back to beginning and tried again, but same result - recording ended at 2:30. This was the 4th or 5th recording that this has happened to. Last weekend's boxing (7/18) on CBS local did the same thing, and during the week this also happened on 2 or 3 baseball games on RSN channels. What's funny is for one recording of a baseball game - the playlist showed 2 recordings 1 with no minutes, and another with the full recording - and that one played fine beginning to end. I deleted both, but only the one with the full recording shows up in history. I have had no problems with live viewing or viewing from the buffer, only recordings. On all recordings (good and bad) there have been no error messages (771 etc) or anything that the recordings did record correctly. There has been no bad weather in the area since the update.

FYI I had reset the receiver several times after they first bad recording (7/18) when I noticed that new software was pushed. All signal levels are in 90's or high 80's on all sats. Called DTV today and the CSR said they would make a report to software dpt, but other than that there was nothing that they can do. So it looks like for now, there is not much I can do about this, but if this continues I will ask them to send a tech out and hopefully they will switch my box out. I've got to get this corrected before football season starts. Any help or comments are appreciated.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

LVKeith - I get this occasionally before this update. It is almost as if there is some data error that the replay can't get past. As I've had this before this update I don't think it is related but ??


----------



## LVKeith (Nov 13, 2007)

CTJon said:


> LVKeith - I get this occasionally before this update. It is almost as if there is some data error that the replay can't get past. As I've had this before this update I don't think it is related but ??


Well it may be just a coincidence, but until I received this update, I had no problems with recordings ending early (receiver was installed in March). Since then, 2 recordings of Premier Boxing Championships on 2 different stations (local CBS and NBCsn) ended exactly 1 hr early, as well as 2 ML baseball games and 1 other recording (can't remember what it was) ended early. So I will be saving bad recordings now and when I get 5 or 6, I'm going to ask for a service call so they can see exactly what's happening and hopefully swap out the receiver. That's about all I can think of doing short of downloading the next CE release and seeing if that fixes it.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

LVKeith said:


> Well it may be just a coincidence, but until I received this update, I had no problems with recordings ending early (receiver was installed in March). Since then, 2 recordings of Premier Boxing Championships on 2 different stations (local CBS and NBCsn) ended exactly 1 hr early, as well as 2 ML baseball games and 1 other recording (can't remember what it was) ended early. So I will be saving bad recordings now and when I get 5 or 6, I'm going to ask for a service call so they can see exactly what's happening and hopefully swap out the receiver. That's about all I can think of doing short of downloading the next CE release and seeing if that fixes it.


If you have not done this already,
Menu, Settings & Help, Settings, Recordings, Defaults
and see how the default is set up. Is it possible it is defaulting to an early stoppage ?


----------



## LVKeith (Nov 13, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> If you have not done this already,
> Menu, Settings & Help, Settings, Recordings, Defaults
> and see how the default is set up. Is it possible it is defaulting to an early stoppage ?


Default is set to stop on time. Also, not having the problem for all recordings. Seems to be random - but so far it just doesn't seem to want to record entire live sports (premier boxing championships and some baseball) for some reason - although some (Sunday golf and some baseball) do record completely.


----------



## smvalentine (Oct 8, 2012)

HR44 with external RAID. Got the update 7/15. All programs disappeared sometime last night. A reboot didn't help.
It had been misbehaving since the last software update in April (lots of random reboots).


----------



## zmancartfan (Mar 23, 2012)

Ever since my HR34 got this update two or three weeks ago, I can't keep it connected to the Internet. It's set up through wireless, and it was working fine for over 2 years before the update. In fact, I can't think of a single time I ever had to reboot or reconnect, although I'm sure it must have happened a few times in that long of a span.

It will connect just fine, but every other day or so (sometimes sooner), it will drop the connection. If I go in and redo the setup routine it will connect again only to loose the connection again.

I also have an HR24, three H24s, and a Genie client that all rely on the HR34 for their internet connections.

I've rebooted everything multiple times including the router, but the connection still drops. Happens on both the 2.4 and 5 ghz networks and whether I connect straight to the router's native network or a range extender.

I'm not having any other issues with wireless devices, and we have quite a few in the house (at least 18) that also work just fine. It leads me to think that something may have changed in the latest firmware.

Anybody else having this problem or have any suggestions?

Oh, by the way, this may be a topic for another thread, but even though the HR34 was serving up internet connections just fine to all of the other receivers, I couldn't ever get the iPad app to see the HR24 or any other receiver other than the genie client even with older versions of the HR34 firmware. Even if I put in their assigned ip addresses directly into the app, it still wouldn't see them on most occasions.

I also have an old CCK wireless adapter laying around from when the HR24 was the main DVR, but it is disconnected.

Thanks in advance for any advice!


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Same issues here. Started a couple of weeks ago. HR44 and several 24s. 
SWiM and DECA. Whole Home works but no apps or Pandora. 
I just gave up.


----------



## Gocanes (Jul 15, 2007)

I haven't been watching much live TV so I didn't notice this until the past week. I don't know if it is a software issue or some weird issue with a particular commercial. When watching ESPN (the only thing I've really watched much live), I've had several times where the audio and video will freeze after the last commercial in a commercial break. I think that every time I've noticed it has been the same Lexus commercial. I am in the Miami/Ft. Lauderdale market.

FF doesn't seem to fix it but RW or replay unfreezes it. Then, I can FF back to the live broadcast.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Gocanes said:


> I haven't been watching much live TV so I didn't notice this until the past week. I don't know if it is a software issue or some weird issue with a particular commercial. When watching ESPN (the only thing I've really watched much live), I've had several times where the audio and video will freeze after the last commercial in a commercial break. I think that every time I've noticed it has been the same Lexus commercial. I am in the Miami/Ft. Lauderdale market.
> 
> FF doesn't seem to fix it but RW or replay unfreezes it. Then, I can FF back to the live broadcast.


This issue is being discussed here: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/219056-fanduel-commercial-freezing-on-multiple-receivers/


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

(Problem was also there in previous release.)

Tune to OTA channel
Play a recording (haven't seen it with a short recording)
When going back to live there is no audio or video
Requires a channel change and then back to get the OTA channel
My live program is usually the same OTA channel. Don't know if this happens when on a sat channel - probably not.

Both HR34 & HR44. AM21N


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

Gocanes said:


> I haven't been watching much live TV so I didn't notice this until the past week. I don't know if it is a software issue or some weird issue with a particular commercial. When watching ESPN (the only thing I've really watched much live), I've had several times where the audio and video will freeze after the last commercial in a commercial break. I think that every time I've noticed it has been the same Lexus commercial. I am in the Miami/Ft. Lauderdale market.
> 
> FF doesn't seem to fix it but RW or replay unfreezes it. Then, I can FF back to the live broadcast.


That's a current issue for all the dvrs. There are huge ongoing threads. There are specific commercials that freeze the video at the end of the commercial. Pause, play and FF will get you past it. Sometimes just FFing will get you back to the live stream. DTV is aware but no date for a resolution.


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

pappasbike said:


> That's a current issue for all the dvrs. There are huge ongoing threads. There are specific commercials that freeze the video at the end of the commercial. Pause, play and FF will get you past it. Sometimes just FFing will get you back to the live stream. DTV is aware but no date for a resolution.


It definitely for sure happens on a carnival cruise commercial, and it's also happened to me on a Ford commercial. When it happens, they tend to be the last commercial before the return to the show.

It's really irritating, wonder if they are offering a credit for this?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

HR34-700 gets audio breakup on playbacks of remote recordings.

Pausing recording will sometimes clear the issue.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

mrknowitall526 said:


> It definitely for sure happens on a carnival cruise commercial, and it's also happened to me on a Ford commercial. When it happens, they tend to be the last commercial before the return to the show.
> 
> It's really irritating, wonder if they are offering a credit for this?


I don't remember them offering credits for the Start Over bug. If they didn't then, they wouldn't here.

I'm actually surprised I haven't run into it, unless it doesn't happen when fast forwarding.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

HR44-500. I get intermittent pixelation / video stuttering & freezing :20 minutes into most recorded prime time / evening programming. 

Start over and on demand do not download fast enough to watch live. Start over does not work at all because of it. It references a problem with the internet connection and to run a test. Well you run a test and everything comes back ok. You repeat the network setup and it says congrats your on the internet! But you try start over and it just cannot load the program after a few minutes of displaying the directv blue animation when its trying to buffer. On demand never plays either, references the internet connection again. A day later whatever on demand program I attempted to watch is downloaded. Speed test via wired and wireless both return 30mbps down by 3mbps up. More than enough to stream HD in MPEG 2 even (which in a non stat-muxed world would be 19.2mbps, only 2/3rds of my connection).

I see A6E is spooling in the early morning hours, so if I get time tomorrow at 6 AM EST I'll double check redh.com/dtv and ensure A6E is still spooling, and force the download. I don't recall the HR44-500 being rebooted since the initial load of this A05 firmware so it will be a good one, two punch (reboot and update).


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

cypherx said:


> HR44-500. I get intermittent pixelation / video stuttering & freezing :20 minutes into most recorded prime time / evening programming.
> 
> Start over and on demand do not download fast enough to watch live. Start over does not work at all because of it. It references a problem with the internet connection and to run a test. Well you run a test and everything comes back ok. You repeat the network setup and it says congrats your on the internet! But you try start over and it just cannot load the program after a few minutes of displaying the directv blue animation when its trying to buffer. On demand never plays either, references the internet connection again. A day later whatever on demand program I attempted to watch is downloaded. Speed test via wired and wireless both return 30mbps down by 3mbps up. More than enough to stream HD in MPEG 2 even (which in a non stat-muxed world would be 19.2mbps, only 2/3rds of my connection).
> 
> I see A6E is spooling in the early morning hours, so if I get time tomorrow at 6 AM EST I'll double check redh.com/dtv and ensure A6E is still spooling, and force the download. I don't recall the HR44-500 being rebooted since the initial load of this A05 firmware so it will be a good one, two punch (reboot and update).


Same here with ~55mbps down. Apparently they don't have the internet serving infrastructure to support the load that these features are causing.

So typical of them - come out with half-baked feature and then take a couple of years to make it work.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Since everyone appears to be repeating themselves, I repeat myself, I have 100 down and my VOD plays flawlessly!


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh so you need 10 times the bandwidth for an mpeg4 live stream to buffer start over / VOD?

Yeah I could get 125/10 Mbps package, but I'm not paying $130 a month for it. If I did that I wouldn't have directv at all and id go all Internet OTT

Peds would need more info on your setup. Model, software, ISP, etc


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

cypherx said:


> Oh so you need 10 times the bandwidth for an mpeg4 live stream to buffer start over / VOD?
> 
> Yeah I could get 125/10 Mbps package, but I'm not paying $130 a month for it. If I did that I wouldn't have directv at all and id go all Internet OTT
> 
> Peds would need more info on your setup. Model, software, ISP, etc


My internet setup is the same as yours (same speed as listed in your setup) 100 mps Switch- Connected Deca over rg6 -to ASUS Router -Zoom Cable modem and mine works without issue.

I would look at changing your router out -I dumped a Linksys and it did improve -just a suggestion


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I have 30/10 FiOptics service and the DVRs hardwired to a Netgear R7000 on DD-WRT(Kong) and no issues with Start Over or VOD here.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

There has been threads dedicated to VOD performance in the past, it seems peoples experiences vary depending on their ISP and perhaps physical location no matter how great they maintain their home network.

I have 300/20 service from Time Warner and when I monitor the bandwidth meter on my pfsense router box during a VOD download, it usually hovers around 5Mbps or so. Just barely enough to keep up the buffer (for an HD show/movie) if I want to watch the show on demand.

I certainly don't expect the VOD download to max out my connection, that would be crazy. But it would be nice if it would download at a rate of at least 10Mbps or so.

I still think it has to do with Time Warner's network and how they peer with other third party networks. Other ISP's may have better third party peering, I don't know.

I know people think I'm crazy, but I still think Time Warner may do a little intentional "network management" when it comes to connections to DirecTV's VOD servers. It certainly will make their cable on-demand service look more attractive! :evilgrin:


----------



## Burt (Jul 14, 2005)

swyman18 said:


> There has been threads dedicated to VOD performance in the past, it seems peoples experiences vary depending on their ISP and perhaps physical location no matter how great they maintain their home network.
> 
> I have 300/20 service from Time Warner and when I monitor the bandwidth meter on my pfsense router box during a VOD download, it usually hovers around 5Mbps or so. Just barely enough to keep up the buffer (for an HD show/movie) if I want to watch the show on demand.
> 
> ...


This is interesting and, I think, relevant. I also have Time Warner 300/20 (Netgear C6300 Modem/Router). When Time Warner first installed the cable, about 6 months ago, I would get about 200-300 Mbps. Over the period of about a week, the speed would deteriorate steadily until it reached about 3-6 Mbps. If I rebooted the modem, the speed would return to about 200-300 Mbps. This behavior was consistent and repeatable, Predictably, Time Warner refused to fix anything because I bought the Modem/Router. It wasn't their equipment. All they did was certify it as the appropriate unit for my service. Also predictably, my internet service was erratic and usually lousy (even on buffered audio).

About a month ago, my internet service died completely. All day long it would come up unpredictably for about 20-30 minutes, then die for a 1-3 hours, then come up again. Finally, service returned around 6 PM and everything was stable, It has been rock solid ever since. Not only that, it has been running steadily at 340-350 Mbps.

I don't believe in gremlins. Here's my guess. I think Time Warner sent someone out to play with their equipment (probably at the behest of someone who is on my line who rents their modem from Time Warner). In other words,the problem is something that is under their control, should they decide to control it.

One other thing: when I was having all the problems I spent hours googling for something about the speed deterioration. I came across several dozen reports about this kind of behavior. No one had an explanation or a solution. If anyone here can explain it, I'd love to hear the reason.

In the mean time, I'm a happy camper. I hope things stay that way.

Cheers,

Burt


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

What you're describing Burt, sounds like maybe you were on a saturated node which was causing the slowdowns. Then perhaps they upgraded your local node which helped you maintain consistent speeds. 

I know I don't have that problem as I pretty much am able to maintain 250 - 300 Mbps at any time of day. Only my D* VOD downloads seem to be limited to about 5 Mbps.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

cypherx said:


> Oh so you need 10 times the bandwidth for an mpeg4 live stream to buffer start over / VOD?
> 
> Yeah I could get 125/10 Mbps package, but I'm not paying $130 a month for it. If I did that I wouldn't have directv at all and id go all Internet OTT
> 
> Peds would need more info on your setup. Model, software, ISP, etc


No, when I had FiOS 50/25 I never had issues with VOD either. My set up is very simple, Arris TM822 modem to an Apple Extreme last Gen router. From the router I have a 16 port linksys switch (SD216) feeding my HR44 via ethernet. My ISP is Optimum Online


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Well I wanted to pull 0a6e today but they only put it up on tp25 for the HR44-200, -700 and HR54-500.

I have the HR44-500 and 0a6e hasn't been up since 9/9. So I guess they are not ready for larger rollout yet.

I understand the router thing and it is older, one of the first with gigabit and 802.11n, but other services stream fine. Youtube, vimeo, vevo, hbogo, etc... to ios devices, chromecast, xbox 360 or hardwired pc. I get 1080p on others. I am running dd-wrt firmware as well. I just think maybe AT&T's IPTV, service provider and networking experience will bring something to the table here in due time.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Ok I just tested HR24-200 and had no issue starting over Wahlburgers on FYI. Takes about 30 seconds "preparing for playback" and it plays then no issue at all. Same router, network, ISP. It's just the HR44-500 on this software that gives me issues.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

cypherx said:


> Ok I just tested HR24-200 and had no issue starting over Wahlburgers on FYI. Takes about 30 seconds "preparing for playback" and it plays then no issue at all. Same router, network, ISP. *It's just the HR44-500 on this software that gives me issues.*


Time for a HR54! :rotfl: Sorry, couldn't resist.

I haven't had my HR44 long enough to try VOD. I saw the problem on my HR34.

It could be a Genie software problem or more likely upstream. ISP could be throttling. Poor peering. D servers. D delivery architecture...

Whatever the cause, it is really in D's interests to have the experience be less than perfect. After all, they want to sell sat service, not internet. They only have internet features because they are a competitive must-have. Or at least that used to be the situation. Now that they are servant of the master that also runs a good part of the internet (guess who my Mediacom internet provider really is? - yep, after the coax its ATT).

Allow me one more snarky comment driven by previous advice I received for another problem... _try a different internet provider_. :grin:


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

unixguru said:


> (Problem was also there in previous release.)
> 
> Tune to OTA channel
> Play a recording (haven't seen it with a short recording)
> ...


Also happens sometimes when turning DVR on. Channel on OTA and no a/v.


----------



## Mr. Bungle (Jun 15, 2007)

I have an HR34-700 software version 0xa05. I've had this happen to me 2 times now, once with Mr. Robot, and now with Celebrity Game Night. I reset the device with the red button after the first time it did this. Please see the video below.

Direct TV Dvr deletes show before it's over. - YouTube


----------



## cmd1031 (Nov 17, 2013)

I have a 2 part question. First (and I think know the answer)- is there really no way to back up the shows on an hr44 to any kind of drive or the cloud? The tech guy told me no, but I wanted to double check.

Second, how do you disconnect the genie from the swm box?

Here's the situation:
We have 1 genie with ability to record 5 shows. We also have 2 older hd dvr boxes that have dual receivers and can technically record 2 shows each. However, when they installed the genie, they didn't replace the swm box so one of the dvrs is only set as a single tuner right now.

The genie is dying. Every week it has to be reset and it says there's a problem with the recording device which it then takes 20 minutes to fix. Tech support says it needs to be replaced. We have probably 50-60 hours of shows to watch before we replace it. In the meantime, I don't want anything new to record on it but would like the older dvr to be able to record 2 shows again. Tech guy said to disconnect it from the satellite but then we won't be able to watch live TV either. 

Any advice on how to switch this?

Thanks!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

cmd1031 said:


> I have a 2 part question. First (and I think know the answer)- is there really no way to back up the shows on an hr44 to any kind of drive or the cloud? The tech guy told me no, but I wanted to double check.
> 
> Second, how do you disconnect the genie from the swm box?
> 
> ...


for as long as you keep the genie connected to the satellite you won't be able to switch the DVR to dual tuner. You can't reduce the genie tuners either. What you need is for Directv to come out to your home and fix the system correctly. They can install a swm13 LNB.

And you are correct, there is no way to back up the shows recorded on your DVR.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmd1031 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks. Do I just unscrew the coax from the back of the genie box? We'll still be able to watch what's already on there, right?

And then how do I reconnect the older dvr as a dual tuner again?

Part of the service call when they install the new genie will be to upgrade the swm, too.

Thanks!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

cmd1031 said:


> Thanks. Do I just unscrew the coax from the back of the genie box? We'll still be able to watch what's already on there, right?
> 
> And then how do I reconnect the older dvr as a dual tuner again?
> 
> ...


yes. Removing the satellite cable from the genie will allow you to watch its recordings locally, meaning in the tv that its connected to.

To set up the DVR to dual tuner mode you need to repeat satellite set up and specify dual tuner at the appropriate step.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

If you disconnect the coax from the genie, it will no longer be part of your whole-home system, meaning other TVs will not be able to watch recordings from it, you will only be able to watch them from the local TV. Also, it will continue to work locally for a limited period of time, but eventually it will no longer work. There is no way to predict what that time will be, it needs a periodic "refresh" signal from the satellite, and when that doesn't happen it will stop. That could be a day or two or a week or two.

So there really isn't a good solution other than stay the way you are until you replace it (and move all recording for now to the other units).


----------



## cmd1031 (Nov 17, 2013)

carl6 said:


> If you disconnect the coax from the genie, it will no longer be part of your whole-home system, meaning other TVs will not be able to watch recordings from it, you will only be able to watch them from the local TV. Also, it will continue to work locally for a limited period of time, but eventually it will no longer work. There is no way to predict what that time will be, it needs a periodic "refresh" signal from the satellite, and when that doesn't happen it will stop. That could be a day or two or a week or two.
> 
> So there really isn't a good solution other than stay the way you are until you replace it (and move all recording for now to the other units).


Thanks. Does that mean the mini-Genie would also not work? This stinks... I want to move all recordings to other boxes, but need a dual tuner to be able to do that. I cannot believe in this day and age of technology there is no way to back up the shows somewhere. I suppose I could burn them all to DVD. That would actually be the first time the auto play next episode feature would be a benefit rather than an annoyance, since I could set them to burn while I'm at work during the day. This might be my best option.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

cmd1031 said:


> Thanks. Does that mean the mini-Genie would also not work?


correct.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

I've been backing up shows from my Genie and other DVRs to a PC for years now. I use the Hauppauge 1212 which connects to the DVR using component cables and connects to the PC using a USB cable. The device saves the shows in HD and it can be played on my PC or using a cable from the PC to an HDTV, they can be viewed on the TV. I sometimes download several shows I want to watch while on vacation to a laptop and then connect the laptop to a TV in the hotel room or cruise ship I'm vacationing on.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Rec'd 0xa72 yesterday morning. Presume little fixes?



Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I received 0xA72 on my HR44 yesterday morning. Still has the annoying "feature" of automatically playing the next recorded episode of a show in 5 seconds unless you tell it not to.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Had 771 signal error, no weather events, only on genie. Checked signals and they were all in the 95-100's. Tried to run sat setup and took all the defaults and it failed with X's on 6 different squares. I hit continue anyway but it froze at acquiring guide data. Did RBR and picture is fine.

Just did a report now that I'm back to live: 20151007-38V3


Note: report all is taking an Excessive amount of time to complete.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

Sorry if I missed this, but I noticed after getting this update on my HR44-200, most of the options are missing on the diagnostics screen. The only options are Utilities and Reboot. And under Utilities, my only options are Clear cache, SMART short test and SMART long test.

Has anyone else run across this?

Thanks.


----------



## hdtvluvr (Mar 2, 2008)

Indiana627 said:


> I received 0xA72 on my HR44 yesterday morning. Still has the annoying "feature" of automatically playing the next recorded episode of a show in 5 seconds unless you tell it not to.


So where is the setting to stop this "feature"?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

hdtvluvr said:


> So where is the setting to stop this "feature"?


it does not exists.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

hdtvluvr said:


> So where is the setting to stop this "feature"?


Basically have to stop it before you get to that point. The way I do it, I rarely see it.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Also, try *not* responding to the keep/delete prompt, other than *rewind* to get rid of it first. Usually works for me. Of course, not if one falls asleep, but if caught within the "bailout" time and rewind first, usually can avoid play next.

(Not sure what the "bailout" time is for genies - I've never left it that long - but was always at least a few mins with other H/HRs.)


----------



## samthegam (Dec 11, 2011)

I received 0xaba on 10/26 on my HR44-500


----------



## jones_hdtv (Oct 4, 2011)

samthegam said:


> I received 0xaba on 10/26 on my HR44-500


Hope it is better than 0xa72....


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

jones_hdtv said:


> Hope it is better than 0xa72....


It's a significant jump, we're talking a full 71 builds here.


----------



## jones_hdtv (Oct 4, 2011)

dpeters11 said:


> It's a significant jump, we're talking a full 71 builds here.


It could be 71 builds with more critters!!!!


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

ABA was the engine code in my 97 VW Golf when I had it. I'll take it.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

ABA was the engine code in my 97 VW Golf when I had it. I'll take it.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Since downloading 0Xa72 on 10-8 my HR34 hs begun to freeze up a lot, Oftentimes the arrow key don't work including the page scroll arrow, and generally speaking when the receiver is "working" it is considerably slower than it was with the previous software. Channels change incredibly slowly compared to before. DTV told me they have had a lot of complaints about the arrows not working. I've rebooted several time to no avail. Sometimes turning the HR34 off and then on again stops the freezing and the arrow function failure to stop.


----------



## mke (Sep 9, 2015)

I had the same exact problem on my hr 44 i went on the dtv website and refreshed genie and insantly it started working flawless i had to redo it 2 weeks later


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

What are the steps to follow once you get to the website? Does refreshing erase any recordings? Thanks.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

jibberyerkibber said:


> What are the steps to follow once you get to the website? Does refreshing erase any recordings? Thanks.


This should do it. It does not cause any loss. Though I've never heard it fixing this kind of thing.

https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2494/~/refresh-service-to-reauthorize-directv

You can also do a keyword search for clearmybox which will reset your dvr and clear the guide. If you do pull up the Playlist too soon free that, it may be empty. It will be back to normal in a couple of minutes.

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

I did refresh my HR34 and - so far - it has worked like a charm. Thanks Legend and Hall of Fame.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Rec'd 0xabc this morning - usual timeframe 2:25AM MST.

Only noticed it because Guide lacking info a couple days out, rebuilding.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Has there ever been an update that lets us dim or turn off the front panel lights? It's getting harder and harder to do it from the panel itself.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

itzme said:


> Has there ever been an update that lets us dim or turn off the front panel lights? It's getting harder and harder to do it from the panel itself.


Not from the menus screens....


----------

